# Cherry Vase



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Turned this vase from a piece of spalted cherry. It is 6" high and the neck opening is 2 " in diameter. Sealed it with satin poly varnish. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that is a beauty Mitch. Love color and the grain on this one. Really outstanding.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thanks buddy. I like the grain myself. I almost threw this turning away, was having trouble turning it round cause the wood is spalted and punky and would come off in chunks. Came out ok though. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ditto what Glenmore said Mitch.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great piece of wood there Mitch, outstanding coloration. Is that a tool mark I can see inside near the bottom LOL, only joking good work mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thanks mate. Mitch


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Mitch

I really like the grain and your finishing job just enhances the completed piece.

Great Job!
John


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

John
Thank you John, sorry I didn't answer your reply sooner, been in the hospital till today. Missed my lathe a bunch. Mitch


----------



## alienware (May 18, 2008)

I love the grain pattern in this piece very good work


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Mitch. Love that spaled wood!!

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Corey
Thanks Corey, I appreciate it, love that wood myself but getting low on my supply of it. Mitch


----------

